# Looking at 1999 Maxima SE- mileage question



## dakotapalm (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the Maxima forum here- I drive a 94 Bonneville SSEi. I'm looking at calling a private seller for a 1999 Maxima SE. It is described as such:

1999 Nissan Maxima SE Limited. Auto, red with black leather interior, AM/FM/CD/Cassete BOSE sound system, auto climate control ,power windows, power locks, power seats, sunroof, spoiler, 117K miles. Great condition. $4800 or BO

I bought my Bonneville with 94k miles, I've never bought a car that had over 100k (for some reason that seems like a magic number to me). If I get the sense that the car has been well taken care of, do you all think that would be a good deal?
Also, how many miles could I reasonable expect to get out of that engine? I've only heard good things on the Maxima; the engine seems to get good reviews. I'd like to purchase it if the car would be a good long term solution. It's right in my price range. Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Decent deal. I'd do it. 99....RED....Mmmmm, SE-L. Rare color that Crimson Blaze. I wouldnt worry about the mileage. All the ones I've bought had 120k or over except for one. As long as the fluids are changed regularly and you keep up on the maintenance, they last forever.


----------



## dakotapalm (Feb 1, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> Decent deal. I'd do it. 99....RED....Mmmmm, SE-L. Rare color that Crimson Blaze. I wouldnt worry about the mileage. All the ones I've bought had 120k or over except for one. As long as the fluids are changed regularly and you keep up on the maintenance, they last forever.


Thanks. I drove it tonite, and it seems good. Even better, the guy selling it seems honest, so that's good (private seller). I'm putting in an offer for 4500 tomorrow afternoon. And, if I'm able to get it, I'll hang out here a bit and learn something about Maximas!


----------



## The Siath (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought a 99 Maxima, it had 180,000 miles on it... I drive it like I stole it, and I run 80+ miles a day in it, no problems to date. 
The one you found sounds like a great deal too.:woowoo:


----------



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

dakotapalm said:


> Hello, I'm new to the Maxima forum here- I drive a 94 Bonneville SSEi. I'm looking at calling a private seller for a 1999 Maxima SE. It is described as such:
> 
> 1999 Nissan Maxima SE Limited. Auto, red with black leather interior, AM/FM/CD/Cassete BOSE sound system, auto climate control ,power windows, power locks, power seats, sunroof, spoiler, 117K miles. Great condition. $4800 or BO
> 
> ...


I'd jump on it. My wife drives the xact same car/diffnt color, she loves it. Runs awesome, only has to replace o2 sensor/rear and all coils p1320 prob.


----------

